# How to compile Epson printer driver?

## wgwnxu

My printer is Epson InkJet l358.And I have downloaded the driver sources from Epson web:http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/searchModule.

I try to compile the fliter package,but I get error.

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/home/wenxu/Downloads/epson/epson-inkjet-printer-filter-1.0.0'

Making all in src

make[2]: Entering directory `/home/wenxu/Downloads/epson/epson-inkjet-printer-filter-1.0.0/src'

Making all in memory

make[3]: Entering directory `/home/wenxu/Downloads/epson/epson-inkjet-printer-filter-1.0.0/src/memory'

/bin/sh ../../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=compile gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../.. -I../   -fsigned-char -O2 -MT memory.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/memory.Tpo -c -o memory.lo memory.c

mv -f .deps/memory.Tpo .deps/memory.Plo

mv: cannot stat '.deps/memory.Tpo': No such file or directory

make[3]: *** [memory.lo] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/wenxu/Downloads/epson/epson-inkjet-printer-filter-1.0.0/src/memory'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/wenxu/Downloads/epson/epson-inkjet-printer-filter-1.0.0/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/wenxu/Downloads/epson/epson-inkjet-printer-filter-1.0.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

Anyone can help me?

----------

## wgwnxu

Sorry,My system is  Linux version 3.7.10-gentoo.

----------

## pota

Try this:

```
libtoolize --force --copy&&aclocal&&autoconf&&automake&&./configure --prefix=/opt/epson&&make
```

----------

## wgwnxu

 *pota wrote:*   

> Try this:
> 
> ```
> libtoolize --force --copy&&aclocal&&autoconf&&automake&&./configure --prefix=/opt/epson&&make
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks.   :Very Happy: 

The filter was compiled,but i have another question:I don't know how to install  epson-inkjet-printer-201207w-1.0.0 ,after unzip it,directory:

D:include

D:lib

D:lib64

D:ppds

D:resource

D:watermark

AUTHORS

COPYING

COPYING.EPSON

Manual.txt

README

The D is a directory.

Please help.

----------

## pota

use cups:

http://localhost:631

Administration->Add Printer->'Provide a PPD File'->Browse->select 'ppd' file from 'D:ppds'

I think  :Embarassed: ...

----------

## wgwnxu

 *pota wrote:*   

> use cups:
> 
> http://localhost:631
> 
> Administration->Add Printer->'Provide a PPD File'->Browse->select 'ppd' file from 'D:ppds'
> ...

 

thank you,but It can't work.

----------

## wgwnxu

there are two libs and some files,two libs were copied to gentoo lib directory,and I don't know how to put the other files.

----------

## pota

run 

```
rpm --install --nodeps epson-inkjet-printer-201207w-1.0.0-1lsb3.2.i486.rpm
```

it will create '/opt/epson-inkjet-printer-201207w' directory

start cups

```
/etc/init.d/cups-browsed start
```

go to http://localhost:631 click 'Administration->Add Printer' login as root and and follow the prompts.

When it asks 'Or Provide a PPD File:' click 'Browse...' and select '/opt/epson-inkjet-printer-201207w/ppds/Epson/Epson-L350_Series-epson-driver.ppd.gz'.

Click 'Add Printer'.

----------

## wgwnxu

 *pota wrote:*   

> run 
> 
> ```
> rpm --install --nodeps epson-inkjet-printer-201207w-1.0.0-1lsb3.2.i486.rpm
> ```
> ...

 

 :Razz: 

I had installed the driver with your instruction.when I printed the TestPager,the CUPS says filter failed,what's wrong?please!

----------

## pota

you must compile filter from source:

edit 'configure.ac', search for 'CUPS_SERVER_DIR=${prefix}/lib/cups' and replace '${prefix}/lib/cups' with '${prefix}/cups/lib' then run 

```
./configure --prefix=/opt/epson-inkjet-printer-201207w && make 
```

and as root 

```
make install
```

----------

## wgwnxu

 *pota wrote:*   

> you must compile filter from source:
> 
> edit 'configure.ac', search for 'CUPS_SERVER_DIR=${prefix}/lib/cups' and replace '${prefix}/lib/cups' with '${prefix}/cups/lib' then run 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yes,you are great! It is done!Thank you very much!

It was trouble to me long time,I can only print under Windows,and I don't like Windows.The  customer's service of Epson was bad,they can't know how to compile the filter under the Gentoo.

Thanks again!

----------

## Kuznetsovlv

Hello! I used same way to install my Epson L210 to my Gentoo at RaspberryPi which I whant to use as print server.

Because I have an arm processor I took driver epson-inkjet-printer-201207w-1.0.0-1lsb3.2.src.rpm. I extracted from it the directories epson-inkjet-printer-201207w-1.0.0 and epson-inkjet-printer-filter-1.0.0. The directory epson-inkjet-printer-201207w-1.0.0 was copied to /opt/epson-inkjet-printer-201207w-1.0.0 after it I gone into epson-inkjet-printer-filter-1.0.0. and used commands:

```
libtoolize --force --copy&&aclocal&&autoconf&&automake&&./configure --prefix=/opt/epson-inkjet-printer-201207w-1.0.0 &&make
```

```
./configure --prefix=/opt/epson-inkjet-printer-201207w && make
```

```
make install
```

all as root!

Afrer all in the cups' web I selected appropriate ppd file but printer still does not work. I get state for all my tasks as "Filter failed"...

----------

## Kuznetsovlv

May be I have to install lsb 3.2 but I cant to find it, emerge gets only 1.4 version....

----------

